# Bismack Biyombo to the Magic on a 4-year/$72 million deal



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/749318109031493632
Didn't see this one coming.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/749327583494475777


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Biyombo wound up out-lasting Ibaka on this roster. I did not see that coming.


----------

